# Grilled Wahoo



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

We grilled some of the Wahoo from the trip yesterday. Wahoomarinade was basic ... olive oil, soy, kosher salt, fresh ground pepper, fresh garlic, minced onion, parsley & oragano. When close to done, Feta was floated on top of the fish. Grilled fresh sweet corn & a few crab clusters made it on the grill too. Best meal i've had in a while.... melt in your mouth good.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang! That looks good!:bowdown


----------

